# Cutting off telemarketer



## Patri (Jan 26, 2011)

Just got a call from a telemarketer who asked if she could talk to my husband. (She gave his name).  I said, "No."
No explanation, no 'he's not here', etc. 
She was at a loss of how to respond. I kept silent. She hung up.
I laughed out loud.


----------



## Chris_NH (Jan 26, 2011)

My standard reply is "We don't take phone solicitations.  Goodbye" - then I hang up.  But I like yours better.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2011)

I use caller ID - if I don't recognize the name, I don't pick up the phone.

Last night there was a call on the caller ID that appeared to be from some friends, so I answered and was quite friendly - it turned out to be telemarketer using the same last name - boy was he confused!


----------



## siesta (Jan 26, 2011)

years ago I used to do sweepstakes calls for winners that entered supermarket sweeps and most people often forgot about them.  You'd be suprised how many would-be winners spouses did what the OP described and missed out. the only person you could notify of winning was the winner, not the spouse so when they asked who I was I'd have to be vague. some nice prizes too, don't laugh too hard you never know ...  btw you should get yourself on the do not call list.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 26, 2011)

I've cut down on the number of telemarketing calls by telling them they have the wrong #. Generally speaking, if they ask for my wife without identifying themselves first, they don't need to speak with her anyway.


----------



## Kay H (Jan 26, 2011)

siesta said:


> btw you should get yourself on the do not call list.




I'm on the do not call list and I still get calls.  I also tell them I don't take telephone solitation calls.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 26, 2011)

siesta said:


> years ago I used to do sweepstakes calls for winners that entered supermarket sweeps and most people often forgot about them.  You'd be suprised how many would-be winners spouses did what the OP described and missed out. the only person you could notify of winning was the winner, not the spouse so when they asked who I was I'd have to be vague. some nice prizes too, don't laugh too hard you never know ...  btw you should get yourself on the do not call list.



Having worked for enough sales organizations over the years, I can sleep comfortably at night knowing those "winners" really only won the booby prize that came with a sales pitch for water softners, waterless cookware, vacuum cleaners or a timeshare pitch. 

The no call list would be great if it worked. The problem is, like many well intentioned government actions, it falls flat on enforcement.


----------



## siesta (Jan 26, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Having worked for enough sales organizations over the years, I can sleep comfortably at night knowing those "winners" really only won the booby prize that came with a sales pitch for water softners, waterless cookware, vacuum cleaners or a timeshare pitch..


these were paid entry raffles that people *purchased* and entered. they won prizes with no strings attached.  $1000/$500/$100/$50 gift cards to grocery stores like albertsons or safeway for example. pretty dumb for a jealous husband to blow his wife's good luck because the person wanted to speak with his wife without "properly identifying himself"


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 26, 2011)

siesta said:


> these were paid entry raffles that people *purchased* and entered. they won prizes with no strings attached.  $1000/$500/$100/$50 gift cards to grocery stores like albertsons or safeway for example. pretty dumb for a jealous husband to blow his wife's good luck because the person wanted to speak with his wife without "properly identifying himself"



That sucks. But then, that's why written notification (via mail or email) of wining should be a required contact method for these types of raffles. Calling is so 20th century. 

On the other hand, I remember many organizations using this as an opportunity to sell discount travel coupons that were anything but a discount to the "winners", as well...


----------



## NWL (Jan 26, 2011)

We don't get many phone solicitations because we live in the middle of nowhere, but when we do, I listen to the first sentence of their spiel, then simply reply "Thank you.  I am not interested, and please put me on your Do Not Call List" then I hang up.  Works like a charm, even with non-profit organizations.  We are on the national Do Not  Call List, so the calls we get are from non-profits or companies we have done business with.

The way I see it, the folks calling are just trying to make a living like the rest of us.  It's the company they work for that has to honor my request.

Cheers!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 26, 2011)

We get virtually no telemarketing calls. We used to get a lot until the do not call registry came along. After we added our number to it the calls did drop off. We still got a number of non profits, political, and surveys. However, last year we bought Ooma and utilize their community blacklist feature. This uses a database of phone numbers reported by other Ooma customers to keep calls from these numbers from coming through. We have also added a number of other numbers to our personal black list. They go directly to VM. We now get virtually zero junk calls any more. If they are still calling, they are going to VM and not ringing in our home.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 26, 2011)

True story from 25 years ago...I have a soft, high pitched voice and had been running and laughing with my children. When the telemarketer asked to speak to my mother, I just bluntly said "She's dead" (which was was true but sad, she was only 62) and that stopped the conversation in it's tracks.

Now, I just use the do not call list and tell anyone who calls to put me on their do not call list. I get maybe two calls a month.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 26, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> True story from 25 years ago...I have a soft, high pitched voice and had been running and laughing with my children. When the telemarketer asked to speak to my mother, I just bluntly said "She's dead" (which was was true but sad, she was only 62) and that stopped the conversation in it's tracks.
> 
> Now, I just use the do not call list and tell anyone who calls to put me on their do not call list. I get maybe two calls a month.



I still get calls for my mother who passed away in December of 2009.  It's weird that I never got calls for her while she was alive so I have no idea how every charitable organization that she ever donated to - and the list is very long - seem to have MY phone number now.

Deb


----------



## Texasbelle (Jan 26, 2011)

We've been getting recorded messages from credit card and energy companies.  The first says you can reduce your interest charges and the second says you can get credit for energy saving installations.  
Both say to press 3 to stop the calls which doesn't work and to press 1 to speak to a representative which also doesn't work.  Either number results in a noise followed by a disconnect.  How do they sell anything when the call is cut off?  We are on the do not call list.


----------



## K&PFitz (Jan 26, 2011)

Getting rid of our land line eliminated nearly all of the junk calls, except the politician before the November election.


----------



## Patri (Jan 26, 2011)

I have no concern that this was any type of legitimately-winning-a-prize call. About two minutes later someone called back and asked if she could speak to Mr. or Mrs. XXX. I think it was the first person's supervisor.
I said no. She hung up too. If it was a sincere business, they would ask if the person still lived there, or leave their own name, etc.
We were put on a do not call list long ago. Doubt it lasts forever.


----------



## yoohoo (Jan 26, 2011)

Before the do not call list and caller id and if I was not doing anything, I would play with them.  If the caller sounded like a script was being followed, I would ask a question in the middle of the spill.  Or I would tell the caller I did not have any money, and if the caller continues I would ask if it is free since I just told him I did not have any money.


----------



## geekette (Jan 26, 2011)

Because of the "existing business relationship" and non-prof, et al, exemptions, it's hard to stop them completely, but the reputable telemarketing companies do compare their lists with DNC.

I think the EBR is becoming a bigger problem with ever more mergers and acquisitions.


----------



## mecllap (Jan 26, 2011)

If it's a "dead air" computer robo-call, I just hang up, even if they've started asking for me (or some strange attempt at my name).

Now, if that's the way HGTV notifies the Dream Home winner, I guess I'll just miss out!


----------



## pjrose (Jan 26, 2011)

*Telemarketing stories*

Good point about the contests.  I think the ones where you might "win" a chance at a trip to Florida or a car, but that are really just a TS/Vacuum/cookware pitch in disguise, have to describe the sponsorship/requirements in the fine print.  I've done the low-key grocery store raffle types, and hadn't thought about the phone calls coming from someone unidentified.  

A friend just puts the phone down and walks away for awhile.  

I do try to be polite, just say no thanks, please take me off your list.  DH is too polite - he says he's not interested "at this time" - I've told him that's just an invitation for them to call back later.  

Many many years ago, I think before the DNC list, when the phone companies were scrambling to get long distance customers, I got a call from an MCI telemarketer with a really excellent phone voice.  He identified himself by name, gave me the spiel, and I said no thanks.  A few months later, possibly randomly, possibly not, he called AGAIN - I cracked up as soon as I recognized the voice, and this time I signed up for MCI   .  

If you google how to deal with telemarketers you'll come up with some funny sites - one suggested stringing them along, so I did..... I got a call from someone about basement waterproofing.  I sounded VERY interested, said Wow, that sounds GREAT!, then asked her if SHE used it.  She stuttered and said no, she lived in an apartment.  But surely the apartment building owner should use this service, I said!  I mean if it's such a great service.....  I asked her if she had checked the basement of her building, and kept it up for awhile.   

Usually, though, I just say Not interested, take me off the list, don't call again.

Be careful of scams - I've gotten MANY calls from "Rachel at Credit Services".  That one is a pure scam.


----------



## mo1950 (Jan 27, 2011)

We have had such peace at our house the last two months - no more aggravating calls.  I believe it was on this board that someone suggested telling all callers to take us off their call lists.  And it really has worked - except for political calls during election times.

We have always been on the do not call list, but we were being deluged with calls from charitable organizations.  It seems no matter how many times a year we contributed to some charities, the more they wanted and the more they called.  It was getting to the point that calls were interrupting all of our meals, waking us up in the morning (we like to sleep in) and waking us up after we had gone to bed at night.

Anyhow, I asked each one to take us off their call list and send requests through the mail instead.  I would much rather deal with a lot of mail than the non-stop phone calls - especially the ones where the caller argues with you and asks why you don't want to help whomever their charity is helping.  On one particular call, for the second time, I said in a kindly way that we would not be able to contribute.  And the man on the other end of the phone said very sarcastically, "Ma'am, give me a break."  And he hung up on me.  That was the point when I started asking everyone to take me off their list.

We enjoy doing our part contributing to people who are less fortunate - but the phone calls had taken over our lives.  And it did not help to just stop answering the phone - they just kept calling, the phone was ringing all day, and we felt like we were being held hostage in our own home.

Just wondering - do you think there is any chance we can stop political organizations from calling during election times?  Probably not, but I can always hope.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 27, 2011)

siesta said:


> these were paid entry raffles that people *purchased* and entered. they won prizes with no strings attached.  $1000/$500/$100/$50 gift cards to grocery stores like albertsons or safeway for example. pretty dumb for a jealous husband to blow his wife's good luck because the person wanted to speak with his wife without "properly identifying himself"



Well now that's a horse of a different color. Paying to enter a drawing and turning away the phone call is just plain stupid but, stupid is as stupid does. Somehow I can't see making those calls without first identifying yourself. Typically speaking, the telemarkters just ask for either myself or my wife without saying who they are. That's when we both (are we both jealous?) tell them they have the wrong # and hang up.

I also find it difficult to believe that a paid raffle would have only a phone number for a contact. E-mail and or snail mail would also be options for contacting and, I'd like to assume that those methods would be utilized before giving the prize to another entrant but, I could be wrong.

For the most part, we don't play raffles. Thus, it's not a concern of ours. I can see how it would be an issue for some and my advice to hang up if you don't know the person and it's apparent they don't know who they're calling could be wrong.

BTW, I worked for telemarketers many many years ago. I understand the game better than most. We don't enter free drawings. They're collection drums for phone numbers for cold calls. When we do enter raffles (very rarely), hopefully they'll identify themselves as being with that organization, telling us we had entered the raffle and ask if we have our coresponding raffle ticket. Legitmate companies have no problems letting people know who they are up front.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 27, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> We get virtually no telemarketing calls. We used to get a lot until the do not call registry came along. After we added our number to it the calls did drop off. We still got a number of non profits, political, and surveys. However, last year we bought Ooma and utilize their community blacklist feature. This uses a database of phone numbers reported by other Ooma customers to keep calls from these numbers from coming through. We have also added a number of other numbers to our personal black list. They go directly to VM. We now get virtually zero junk calls any more. If they are still calling, they are going to VM and not ringing in our home.



This service sounds interesting. I might have to look it up and give it a try.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 27, 2011)

mo1950 said:


> Just wondering - do you think there is any chance we can stop political organizations from calling during election times?  Probably not, but I can always hope.



My phones have voice caller-ID. I will not answer any call from someone I don't recognize.
If its  important (like a CC fraud alert), they'll leave a message... Only 2 -3 left voice mail.

I can also block numbers. I've blocked 20 known sources of solications, including charities.
I did get carried away and accidentally blocked my DW's cell... that was not good.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jan 27, 2011)

For the most part if I don't know the number I don't pick up the phone, but if they do happen to get me to answer and ask for me I just tell them I'll get him and then I put the phone down and walk away.

Sooner or later they hang up.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 27, 2011)

I usually just politely tell them that I'm not interested and if they continue after that I set the phone down and let them talk to themself until they figure out I'm gone.  Most of them get paid by the hour with bonuses for sales, so wasting their time is a very effective "punishment" for ignoring a polite "No", IMHO.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 27, 2011)

mo1950 said:


> . . .
> 
> Just wondering - do you think there is any chance we can stop political organizations from calling during election times?  Probably not, but I can always hope.



Probably not, partly because there are sooooo many different organizations - the state party, county party, senate party group, congressional party group, national....etc.  

DD and I make phone calls during the weeks preceding an election (sorry  ), using lists of registered voters for our party.  We are only calling potential supporters (i.e. the same party) to remind them to vote and ensure that they know the polling place location, not to ask for money or try to persuade anyone about any positions.  When someone says "yes, definitely," or "please don't call again," or "he's moved, wrong number," we X off the appropriate box on the printed list.  The list gets passed off to someone else, who will try later to reach the "not at home" or "no answer" entries.  

If there are duplicate lists being used by other callers, perhaps at another calling location in the county, the "do not call" people still might get another call because the caller won't see our X marks on our list.  It's all supposed to be updated in the computer....but in the pre-election craziness I think that isn't too reliable.


----------



## Don (Jan 27, 2011)

I just found and downloaded a program called "Phone Tray Free".  You can use it to screen and block those annoying scammers who ignore the Do Not Call list.  It can be set up to answer and play various messages back to the callers.  These messages include out of service, disconnected. and even a line from the movie; Fellowship of The Ring, Gandalf yelling "YOU SHALL NOT PASS!"
I haven't had a chance to see how it works yet, as I just set it up this morning.  I'm setting it up to screen individual numbers, but it can also screen out groups such as toll free numbers or blocked calls.
You can find out more about it at: http://www.phonetray.com/
and it can be downloaded from Cnet and Tucows which are reliable sites.
I also have to add that it might be a 30 day trial.  I read something about it in the blogs, but found no info about it on the site.

Update:  I don't have a voice modem so I can't send back a message.  I can still cut off the calls and they should hear a dead phone.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 27, 2011)

mo1950 said:


> Just wondering - do you think there is any chance we can stop political organizations from calling during election times? Probably not, but I can always hope.


Not a chance.  They're the ones who make the rules, so of course they excluded themselves.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 27, 2011)

NWL said:


> The way I see it, the folks calling are just trying to make a living like the rest of us. It's the company they work for ....


I agree. I've been uncivil to cold-callers and others in the past and I don't want to be unkind anymore. That's just not who I want to be. 

I do not think it unkind to leave the phone unanswered when I don't recognize the number. I do not think it unkind to politely say "no" and then hang-up. 

I would feel unkind if I said harsh words or strung someone along. I do not think it kind to toy with another person in such a way. Instead, I pity the poor soul who has to take a telemarketing job because it's the only kind of work they can find in this economy. OTOH, some people find they are good at this kind of work and have no qualms about bilking the elderly out of their life savings. However, when I answer the phone I don't know the situation of the telemarketer so I will treat them all the same. 

I will just say "no, I am on the do not call list" and hang up.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 27, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> I agree. I've been uncivil to cold-callers and others in the past and I don't want to be unkind anymore. That's just not who I want to be.
> 
> I do not think it unkind to leave the phone unanswered when I don't recognize the number. I do not think it unkind to politely say "no" and then hang-up.
> 
> ...



Having worked for a telemarketing firm back in the 90's, I can tell you that most of them to take anything personally. They know what they're doing is a PIA to people. I never minded when they unloaded on me. I always figured they were yelling at Citibank (the company I was calling for) rather than me. 

What I didn't like was when a manager noted I was putting a lot of people on the do-not-call list when all they did was hang up or voice their displeasure. He told me I couldn't do that unless they actually said, "Put me on the do not call list." The way I looked at it, if they hung up on me or told me what a rotten scumbag I was for calling, they really didn't want to be called. Why a company would want to continue to bother those people amazed me. I guess a certain percentage of them would eventually make the mistake of buying something if they got called enough.


----------



## geekette (Jan 28, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Having worked for a telemarketing firm back in the 90's, I can tell you that most of them to take anything personally. They know what they're doing is a PIA to people. I never minded when they unloaded on me. I always figured they were yelling at Citibank (the company I was calling for) rather than me.
> 
> What I didn't like was when a manager noted I was putting a lot of people on the do-not-call list when all they did was hang up or voice their displeasure. He told me I couldn't do that unless they actually said, "Put me on the do not call list." The way I looked at it, if they hung up on me or told me what a rotten scumbag I was for calling, they really didn't want to be called. Why a company would want to continue to bother those people amazed me. I guess a certain percentage of them would eventually make the mistake of buying something if they got called enough.



Interesting points.  "If I buy the damned thing will you quit calling me?"  there's a marketing strategy!  worked for the early door to door salesmen...

I lasted for a week, but it was a third job, so, it was going to be dicey anyway and I was not cut out for it.  I've never been "a phone person" so should have known better ...  it was literally giving it the ole college try, as I was a student and was employed by their foundation.  ugh.  fundraising.  

I'm not rude unless they are and that is quite rare.  Some get commissions, depending on their own employer and the client/product.  

some people just give good phone better than others.


----------



## sail27bill (Jan 28, 2011)

I just politely remind them that I am on the do not call list, and if they wouldn't mind repeating the company's name and number so I can report them, I would appreciate it.  I have had people apologize, hang up on me and even beg me not to report them.  I don't see the point in being uncivil as they are trying to make an honest living.  Reminding them that I do not want to be called has the required effect I desire.


----------



## Don (Jan 28, 2011)

When I told one of them that I was on the DNC, he told me, "I don't care."
I've gotten to the point that I file a complaint every time I get a call whether I answer it or not.  If the name is blocked, I Google the number and see who it is from.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 28, 2011)

geekette said:


> some people just give good phone better than others.


:hysterical: Good one!


----------



## LLW (Jan 28, 2011)

We are on the DNC list, but some calls still come through. We do not have caller ID. But when it's the long distance ring tone, I just keep saying "hello" and let them talk. As soon as I think it's a telemarketer (doesn't take long - usually 2 or 3 hellos), I hang up. They would just think that it did not connect and move on. I save time and they save time.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 29, 2011)

We have caller ID, but once in awhile, the numbers trick us and and we pick up.  It's very easy to nicely say, "No thanks, and please take us off your call list."  Then hang up immediately.  You can often hear them start into their objection-handling mode just before you hang up.

I had one obnoxious caller who actually called me back shortly after I hung up to harrass me, mimicking my response.  I reported him to the phone company.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 29, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> This service sounds interesting. I might have to look it up and give it a try.



We just had a phone call come through from a market research company. We didn't answer and they didn't leave a massage.

As soon as the phone quit ringing I went online to the Ooma website. On the call log section I noticed that the same company called yesterday while we were out of the house. I was able to add the number to our blacklist. The number will no longer ring through. If the call is important enough they can leave a voice mail.

With the Ooma blacklist feature you can also have the caller get a call blocked message, continuous ring, a number disconnected message, or go to voice mail. We have opted to just have it go to voice mail. That way if it is something important, they can leave a message. Also if we mistakenly add someone to the blacklist that we didn't intend to, they won't be locked out of getting a message to us.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 3, 2012)

When I made my living cold calling, I would work 45 minute hours. (45 minutes dialing and then a 15 minute break). We expected to make 40-60 dials and hour. And each hour we expected to talk to three decision makers that were interested in our product and that were financially qualified.. and that were willing to receive further information and future phone calls from us....So in 3 hours a day we could count on finding about 9 new prospects.  Of the 9 If I followed up, after sending out a brochure or prospectus, with another call, I could count on making 2 or 3 appointments.  and one new customer.  

In my business one new customer a day, makes for a very nice living

So why do we cold call?...its efficient and it works  Even today, with the no call lists, and caller id and voice mail, dialing for dollars still works, especially when we use the internet to develop our lead lists. (Now I only call folks that left their name and number on a website)

Cold calling is based on the theory that in any group of people, if its large enough; there are some that have a desire, or even a need for my product, and that want to do business with someone like me...My job is to find them.

As a lifetime salesman I can tell you, I dont want to waste time (mine or yours) talking to someone that doesent want or need my product or if they do, doesent have the money to satisfy that desire or need. A simple no thanks, is enough to get me off the phone..and dialing the next number on my list.

Still smiling and dialing after all these years


----------



## Patri (Jul 3, 2012)

I would starve if I had to do sales for a living. Glad it works out for you, Ron.

I'm still doing the simple "no" when a caller asks to speak to someone. Still getting the uncertain pauses, since they don't know what to say next, and then the hangups. Gives me a chuckle for the day and I go about my business.


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm on the DNC list, still get plenty of telemarketer calls.

I ask to "be taken off the list", still get recalled back.

For 5 years a company has called my cell # trying to sell me prescription drugs.  They are actually looking for the previous owner of the phone, but it seems I will do.   I have refused politely, rudely, pretended to not know english, told them that "Susie" was in jail for 6 months for buying drugs over the phone (they actually waited about 6 months before calling me back ).  The calls will come a few times a week for a few weeks, then mysteriously drop off for so long that I forget about them, only to resurface again. It is always from a man with a middle eastern sounding accent.  

I have stopped taking any solicitation offers, even for charity, over the phone.  I have developed a strict policy that I don't buy, donate, etc, anything from anyone that I don't solicit on my own.  A couple hacking incidents has made me weary of dealing with anonymous folks.  

But my favorite is from our bank.  We've banked with the same company since we've been married (actually, I've been with the bank since 1990, 8 years pre-husband).  DH and I have always had joint everything, with the exception of a savings account that it is in my name, and only because I opened it to tuck away money for things like maint fees and vacations.  I didn't really intend to NOT add DH, his money is my money and vice versa.  

At any rate, a few days ago I got a call from said bank, asking to speak to Mr. C.   Mr. C is very anti telemarketers, wastes no time being friendly to them, so he basically does not answer the phone unless it is someone he knows.  Mr. bank rep asked for Mr. C, and I said, "this is Mrs. C, how can I help you?"  Well, we really need to speak to Mr. C, is he available?"  "No, but all our accounts are joint, and I handle all the finances, so I can help you."  "Well, it is about a credit card offer, but the person on my list is Mr. C, and that is the only person I can talk to."  After a few more round and round exchanges he finally hung up.  I find this frustrating.  All our accounts are joint. Do they think that Mr. C needs a "secret" credit card??   

 It's like talking to the company that holds our loan for the cars.  Both cars are in DH's name, basically because I don't care what we drive, as long as it looks decent and operates well and gets us to where we need to be.  I let DH be in charge of the car purchases.  We discuss what we buy, and how much we want to pay, but beyond that, he can handle the deal and it can be in his name.  However, I handle bill paying.  Back in the day of hand written checks it was VERY frustrating when the loan company would have no problem CASHING the check with my signature, but refused to actually TALK to me when I called with a question, including asking for the amount of payoff.  

Ok, enough of my ranting about phone interactions!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 3, 2012)

The calls I get from live telemarketers are mostly manageable. We are on DNC which precludes most responsible outfits- except the political fundraisers. PCC callers are politely told to remove our number.

The question I would like to pose: Robocalls. I loathe them. Rachael from CardServices and the political hate calls smearing opponents and spreading half truths. Silent 'hang ups'. DW had an email the other day saying to just repeatedly hit the pound (#) key over and over. This, the email reported, 'confused the Robodialer,' causing it to remove the dialed number from its 'dial list'. Anyone try this?

Might be worth a shot. So beware Robocallers. You are about to get a blast of ###### from 208-xxx-xxxx!

Results to follow.

Jim


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 3, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> The calls I get from live telemarketers are mostly manageable. We are on DNC which precludes most responsible outfits- except the political fundraisers. PCC callers are politely told to remove our number.
> 
> The question I would like to pose: Robocalls. I loathe them. Rachael from CardServices and the political hate calls smearing opponents and spreading half truths. Silent 'hang ups'. DW had an email the other day saying to just repeatedly hit the pound (#) key over and over. This, the email reported, 'confused the Robodialer,' causing it to remove the dialed number from its 'dial list'. Anyone try this?
> 
> ...



Jim:

Like your idea and will give a try. 

The DNC is great but small outfits just ignore and like time share resllers just disappear when  too many complaints.

Of course,  congress has seen fit to exempt politcal calls just like they have their  very own  generouus health care  and pension  plans.

There was  a  HR-3035 Mobile Informational Act of 2011 bill in Congress which would make it legal to call cell phones numbers. Anyone  know what happened to it?

As Ron mentions people do buy, otherwise  telemarketers would go out of business. Since I never buy from a cold caller someone else is supporting them.

I do the lay the phone  down thingy.


----------



## RonB (Jul 3, 2012)

We are on the do not call list, but still get calls. I do one of two things depending on my mood. I ask for the company name and the callers name, and  write them in my log, then inform the caller i am on the DNC list and tell them I have logged the call, or I let them start talking and put the phone down. When the loud beep-beep-beep of a disconnected call starts, I hang up.

The reason I started answering these calls is that they kept calling back over and over trying to get someone to answer. Now they only call once and the calls are coming less frequently ~ Ron


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 4, 2012)

Do you think, if it was a legitimate monetary prize, it would end up listed in the "unclaimed money" for your state?  My name was on that list once (to my great surprise) in New York after we have lived in Maryland for 42 years.
It was good for a few hundred dollars.  My biggest hurdle in claiming it was to prove it was me that lived at that New York address all those years ago.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 4, 2012)

Please note that this thread from 2011 was brought out of mothballs by a spammer, whose post was deleted after post #38.


----------



## Patri (Jul 4, 2012)

Ah, so it wasn't Ron who revived this thread?!!!!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 4, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Please note that this thread from 2011 was brought out of mothballs by a spammer, whose post was deleted after post #38.


I'm sure that happens quite a bit.

Not always a bad thing, though.  I've seen several threads where I'm sure that happened, that I had missed the first time around.

As a group, we can certainly talk (and talk and talk) about just about anything.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 4, 2012)

It depends on whom it is as to what I do, I try to make it fun though!

If it is the Police association, I tell them about my business and offer to donate 10% of all sales to their association from actual leads they send me.
They are alwyas looking for money for today, I say it doesn't work that way, you have to plan for the future.  I also tell them to stay off the street and they will not be as likely to get hit by a car.  
Those people have pretty much completely stopped calling!

If it is political I stretttttttttcccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhh it out as long as possible!  I ask as many questions as possible until tey get tired of me.

If they are looking for money for other things, I also ask as many questions as possible, they all usually get tired of talking to me and asking for money, the more they ask, the more questions I ask.

The political ones are coming soon! I can't wait!


----------



## moonstone (Jul 4, 2012)

You could always try this; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1waHJhb2wxo

~Diane


----------



## retailman (Jul 4, 2012)

When they call my wife ask them to hold on. I come on the phone and say
"Hi this is Peggy". It works everytime.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 4, 2012)

In my country we have a "Don't call me register" which means that call centers and telemarketers are not allowed to call registered numbers. It works quite well but sometimes a call slips through. I just tell them that they are not allowed to call me. Then I fill in a complaint online on the special website of the register with date, time and name of the company.


----------

